# Clomid- Cycle length



## Bags (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all!

I am on my 1st cycle of Clomid.... I am now on day 39... 10 tests later and still nothing, feeling sick but no other sysptoms. Just wondered if anyone had any advice cos I am not sure what to do next... my doc kinda give me the tablets and told me to get on with it! I do suffer with PCO's and my periods are always all over the place  but I didn't know if clomid would regulate my periods.
Cheers Bags


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Bags clomid can sometimes regulate cycles but everyone differs, although your doc gave you thew pills + sent you away im sure they would want to know if you havent yet had AF + have done plenty of tests to say this cycle was a negative

give them a ring + make an appointment, there are things that can be given to bring AF on  

xxx


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya

I have had two courses now of Clomid and they have shortened my cycles by about a week to 28-30 days.

When I was first prescribed Clomid my AF then went AWOL for about 5 weeks before I could actually start the treatment.  When I next spoke to my consultant, during the first cycle, I asked him how long I should wait for AF to be overdue before going to the doctors and speaking to them about it, I certainly did not want to be waiting another 5 flaming weeks   His view was that as I had ovulated (which my blood tests had confirmed) AF would be along in about 14 days after OV - I tried to press him on it but he said no if you have ovulated you WILL have an AF in about 14 days unless of course you are pregant.  He was quite adament!!

To be honest I have read some stuff on here about Clomid and cycle length that either conflicts with itself or with what my consultant has told me.  I have read on here that Clomid is supposed to make you ovulate within a certain length of time after taking the last pill - I think this is about 10 days.  Therefore if this is correct and what my consultant also said is correct the length of the cycle should only be around 30 - 35 days at maximum (cd 7 when you finish the pills, plus 10 days to ov and then 14 days for AF to arrive).  So, depending on your normal cycle length it can lengthen or shorten it but it shouldn't be any longer than around 35 days.  

I think with that many pregnancy tests you probably aren't pregnant    So the options are that your AF is just round the corner or that you didn't ovulate in the first place and the Clomid didn't work.  It sounds from what you have said that you haven't been monitored even with blood tests to see if you have ov'd.  That is a bit bad of your Dr to just send you away, they should at least offer you a progesterone test to make sure it is working.  

By the way if any of the above is wrong or anyone wants to put me right then feel free!!  

If you get fed up with waiting for your AF and you are pretty sure you aren't pregnant you can go to the Dr and ask for some pills - Provera I think they are called, which will make you have an AF and then you can start the next course of Clomid.  

What dose are you on?  My consultant put me on 50mg first to see if that did the job, which it did.  However he was prepared for me to up it to 100mg the next month if it didn't work.  I would speak to your Dr about this and ask them to at least give you a progesterone blood test on the next cycle to see if you are ovulating, if yes then great, if no then they should look into upping the dose or trying something else.  God knows Clomid is not a nice drug to take with so many nasty side effects so you certainly don't want to be taking it month after month if the flaming things aren't even working  

Are you monitoring your own cycle in any way?  As you have pcos then opk tests won't work but you could try doing temperature charts and checking your cm.

Someone else will probably be along soon to put me right or wrong (sometimes I think I am going   so I won't be offended ).

RLH


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

HI ya Bags

I'm the same as you, apart from I have blocked tube.

On my first clomid and i'm on day 34, never gone this long, norm 29days. never missed one.

went to docs last wed as felt so ill.
Going back today as don't feel any better,

Feeling a bit low today, woke up without my smile  
Had a dream that i had a BFP, 

still feeling bad, first thing v sweaty now i have the shivers and goose bumps. the odd tummy pain but no spotting. going to the loo loads, headaches.
Tested again at 6am today BFN (5th test) this week  

Much love 
Bex


----------



## Bags (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi All,
Thanks for your replies. I have been to the Doc's and they took a blood test which was negative. He said I just have to wait until my AF comes and then just start taking the Clomid, so its just a waiting game. I haven't monitored my cycle since been on the Clomid so I suppose thats my next step! You always think it will work first time!!!!! 
A friend of mine tried acupucture to regulate her periods and to work along side the clomid, anyone got any views on it? I would be interested to know!
Chin up Bex, 
Love
Bags
P.S- RLH, What did you mean, I could check my cm... sorry I am new that this!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

here you go un you might find this board of interest for alterantive ways to regulate your cycles

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

xxx


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bags, I don't know if there is anything on here that describes cm but I can e-mail you a document I got when I bought one of those basal thermometers off of e-bay.  Pm me with your e-mail address.

Regarding AF your Dr sounds very much like my GP - when AF went AWOL I asked him what I do and he said you just wait until it arrives, which is not helpful when you are waiting to start treatment.  If AF hasn't turned up soon or you get seriously fed up with waiting I would go back to your GP and really press the point that you need something to bring on a bleed - it is called Provera and lots of women have used it on here so it must be quite a standard treatment.

I tried accupuncture which really helped to regulate my cycles but didn't actually help with the fact that all along I wasn't ovulating!!!  However I found it really helpful and relaxing anyway and it was nice to go and talk to someone about it all.  My Accupuncture lady went off to have a baby back in June so I haven't had any sessions since.  I am now really starting to miss that little bit of 'me' time so am going to try reflexology next - I have an appt with a lady locally who my friend's sister swears helped her to get pregnant twice, she was on clomid as well.  I'll tell you how it goes!

RLH


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi guys,
Just wanted to add that I had cycle tracking with clomid and didn't ovulate until days 16-18 throughout 3 cycles.


RLH33 said:


> I have read on here that Clomid is supposed to make you ovulate within a certain length of time after taking the last pill - I think this is about 10 days. RLH


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

RLH33 said:


> When I was first prescribed Clomid my AF then went AWOL for about 5 weeks before I could actually start the treatment. When I next spoke to my consultant, during the first cycle, I asked him how long I should wait for AF to be overdue before going to the doctors and speaking to them about it, I certainly did not want to be waiting another 5 flaming weeks  *His view was that as I had ovulated (which my blood tests had confirmed) AF would be along in about 14 days after OV - I tried to press him on it but he said no if you have ovulated you WILL have an AF in about 14 days unless of course you are pregant.* He was quite adament!!
> 
> To be honest I have read some stuff on here about Clomid and cycle length that either conflicts with itself or with what my consultant has told me. *I have read on here that Clomid is supposed to make you ovulate within a certain length of time after taking the last pill - I think this is about 10 days.* Therefore if this is correct and what my consultant also said is correct the length of the cycle should only be around 30 - 35 days at maximum (cd 7 when you finish the pills, plus 10 days to ov and then 14 days for AF to arrive). So, depending on your normal cycle length it can lengthen or shorten it but it shouldn't be any longer than around 35 days.





PoDdy said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanted to add that I had cycle tracking with clomid and didn't ovulate until days 16-18 throughout 3 cycles.


In general, you should ovulate around 5-9 days after taking the last clomid pill........but this is just an average and as everyone is different so may respond differently. Some women may ovulate much later and some possibly earlier. Ovulating on cd14 is again just an average and most certainly not all women will ovulate then.

It's also a complete myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days......a luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as perfectly normal. I do ovulate naturally on cd14/15 but my cycles are 30/31 days so my luteal phase is 16/17 days which I've been told is absolutely fine, especially as I have naturally high progesterone levels.

Do you know exactly when you ovulated ? It could be that ovulation was later so AF may arrive later. Clomid can lengthen and shorten cycles and unfortunately it doesn't always regulate either (sometimes does, sometimes not !)

Good luck
Natasha


----------

